# BF 3 handling?



## Ajkula (8. Juni 2015)

Habe mir nun BF3 günstig für 9€ samt aller erweiterungen besorgt und finde dass das handling im Multiplayer und Singlplayer sehr stark von demabweicht was man von anderen Shootern, und auch BF4, gewohnt ist.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2015)

Welche anderen Shooter kennst du denn? BF ist ganz platt gesagt eher eine Simulation, so was wie CoD eher eine "Ballerei". Bei BF sind die Waffen definitiv schwerer zu kontrollieren, da musst du eher kurze Salven abfeuern, wohingehen du bei CoD bei den meisten Waffen einfach am Stück ballern kannst. Zudem brauchst du vor allem beim Einstieg schon mehrere klare Treffer, bis dein Gegner auch wirklich tot ist. 

Bei BF4 wiederum hab ich als Kritik von vielen gehört, dass es zu sehr Richtung CoD geht. Ob DAS, was du jetzt merkst, dadurch schon erklärt ist, weiß ich aber nicht ^^


----------



## Ajkula (8. Juni 2015)

Andere Shooter, nun ich bin hauptsächlich bei der CoD-Reihe (MW,MW2,MW3,BO,BO2,Ghosts, AW) dabei sowie bei Crysis(1,2,3) Wolfenstein (die letzten 3), zuletzt auch noch Bulletstorm und Shadow Warrior.

Wie gesagt ist mir da sbei BF4, und auch bei BF2 nicht derart aufgefallen.


----------

